# How do u use corn starch for tear stains?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I can't find the thread but their was something about using corn starch to keep the area dry. How do u do this? Is something else to use?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Just sprinkle a bit on the area under the eyes (make sure the hair is dry) and sort of rub it in -- you can use a toothbrush to get it in there really good. Personally, I don't think the cornstarch did anything, except for make it cakey. It didn't keep London's eyes dry at all.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Just sprinkle a bit on the area under the eyes (make sure the hair is dry) and sort of rub it in -- you can use a toothbrush to get it in there really good. Personally, I don't think the cornstarch did anything, except for make it cakey. It didn't keep London's eyes dry at all.[/B]



Thanks for replying and letting me know


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Just sprinkle a bit on the area under the eyes (make sure the hair is dry) and sort of rub it in -- you can use a toothbrush to get it in there really good. Personally, I don't think the cornstarch did anything, except for make it cakey. It didn't keep London's eyes dry at all.[/B]



I actually used it the opposite way to this - I never really used it for staining, I used it more to keep the face dry, so I would use when under/around the eyes were wet. It does clump a bit, but I think that is not such a bad thing, as it is absorbing the moisture, hence keeping it dry. The 'clumps' combed out easily. I agree, cornstarch wont get rid of tear stains, for me, it helped to keep the area dry.

Sorry for the conflicting advice!! lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jac is right, corn starch is to dry the area. 

I apply it with a blush-type make-up applicator brush, then comb out. Repeat until the face is dry. To get it all out I use a toothbrush at the end. 

The corn starch doesn't do anything to the stain, but the stain is from a wet face. A dry face won't have staining. If your dog has a problem causing excessive tearing, then you'll have one heck of a battle combatting it just with corn starch.


----------

